# Day in the life of GodZirra !



## Zirrathebunny (Aug 16, 2015)

Hai ! Im GodZirra or ZirraTheBunny ! Im a dutch mix with another breed that i dont know ! Soooo heres a cute intro video of me ! 

October 2015: Updated YouTube channel link: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCRAFHUX16SfZfEPbxJKQXOg

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_VYFGE9Xx0[/ame]


----------



## Zirrathebunny (Aug 16, 2015)

Here's Episode 2 of Day in the Life of GodZirra !

https://youtu.be/USsMJx1WXJI


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 18, 2015)

Very cutee bunny.


----------



## Zirrathebunny (Aug 19, 2015)

Nancy McClelland said:


> Very cutee bunny.


ty


----------



## Zirrathebunny (Aug 19, 2015)

Here's my bunny binkying like crazy! 
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qyVaGUpgtk[/ame]


----------



## Zirrathebunny (Aug 20, 2015)

Soooo recently there was someone recording me while i was sleeping... and to my surprise I was also recorded while i was dreaming too !?!?!!


----------



## Zirrathebunny (Aug 20, 2015)

https://youtu.be/5gGAZnOQtSU


----------



## Kalmiya (Aug 23, 2015)

He looked so cute when he huffed in that sleepy video!  :inlove:


----------



## Zirrathebunny (Aug 23, 2015)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKJm7Ez1W-M[/ame]


----------



## Zirrathebunny (Aug 25, 2015)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imzjVs6KbcY[/ame]


----------



## Zirrathebunny (Aug 29, 2015)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gr17JKWmDAU[/ame]


----------



## Zirrathebunny (Sep 3, 2015)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-QKqc85qDbU[/ame]


----------



## Zirrathebunny (Sep 5, 2015)

NEW VIDEO
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yK_HWuZ4Kr4[/ame]


----------



## Zirrathebunny (Sep 8, 2015)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXxwTNGlzww[/ame]


----------



## Azerane (Sep 9, 2015)

Zirra is very cute and a very cheeky bunny, loved watching her steal the carrot from the fridge


----------



## Zirrathebunny (Sep 10, 2015)

Azerane said:


> Zirra is very cute and a very cheeky bunny, loved watching her steal the carrot from the fridge


Yes! he's veryyy cheeky lol and he always knows when the fridge is open lol :3


----------



## Zirrathebunny (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## Zirrathebunny (Sep 11, 2015)

All our hard work by gaining 52 subscribers within 2month has been gone to waste.
**Unfortunately, Google is making things /extremely/ complicated and - despite our explanations that someone has been messing with our ads - they decided to shut this channel's important features down WITHOUT giving us hard evidence/reasons upon request. We have *unsuccessfully* tried appealing with the "support team" but they refuse to re-enable key features of our account; therefore, we have painstakingly moved to the featured channel: 
GodZirraBunny Studios

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCRA...SfZfEPbxJKQXOg

So same name, same contents. It would be /absolutely/ awesome if our Subscribers could please subscribe (again) to that channel! We are very sorry for the inconvenience...(blame Google). Much bunny love and hope to see you there.


----------



## Zirrathebunny (Sep 11, 2015)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rjrgd-b4qcQ[/ame]


----------



## Zirrathebunny (Sep 11, 2015)

This is the correct link to the channel :c 
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCRAFHUX16SfZfEPbxJKQXOg


----------



## Zirrathebunny (Sep 11, 2015)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bqRGMvqzYF4[/ame]


----------



## Zirrathebunny (Sep 11, 2015)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBzysgdSzKQ[/ame]


----------



## Zirrathebunny (Sep 11, 2015)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQYnGf7GUpk[/ame]


----------



## Zirrathebunny (Sep 11, 2015)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIvZCs-TQm0[/ame]


----------



## Zirrathebunny (Sep 11, 2015)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8m9wsnCLX_M[/ame]


----------



## Zirrathebunny (Sep 12, 2015)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4HTSkyqTLw[/ame]


----------



## Zirrathebunny (Sep 12, 2015)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rQ6T2pmD6bo[/ame]


----------



## Zirrathebunny (Sep 13, 2015)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LeCYPT4t5XA[/ame]


----------



## Zirrathebunny (Sep 14, 2015)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMgizFpAmaI[/ame]


----------



## Zirrathebunny (Sep 19, 2015)

New Video! Hope you like it!


----------



## Zirrathebunny (Sep 19, 2015)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zIL1PXr5wS4[/ame]


----------



## Zirrathebunny (Sep 21, 2015)

Hoping to reach past 20 subscribers this month! Hope you like the videos!


----------



## MILU (Sep 24, 2015)

I can't see the videos.. 
They say the video has been removed by the user


----------



## Zirrathebunny (Sep 25, 2015)

MILU said:


> I can't see the videos..
> They say the video has been removed by the user


Sorry D:, We moved to a new channel and we are trying to get back to 52 subscribers, but.. that wasnt successful lol, but here the link to our new channel ! https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCRAFHUX16SfZfEPbxJKQXOg


----------



## Zirrathebunny (Sep 25, 2015)

Just to let everyone know, we moved to a new youtube channel due to some issues with google, So we are hoping that we can recover what we had gained in the past, and that was 54 subscribers and 3k views total. So, heres our new link ! https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCRAFHUX16SfZfEPbxJKQXOg 
I hope you guys enjoy our new channel and help us to recover . God Bless you all.


----------



## Zirrathebunny (Sep 25, 2015)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zIL1PXr5wS4[/ame]


----------



## Zirrathebunny (Sep 26, 2015)

New Video is up !


----------



## Zirrathebunny (Sep 26, 2015)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bijLPT1hCgk[/ame]


----------



## DjulezTomAndFranky (Sep 27, 2015)

Nice videos


----------



## Zirrathebunny (Oct 3, 2015)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvt0TlhrHaQ&list=PLfQM-sWWLEzJ4peG91Cra_xLFz_43B5SY&index=15[/ame]


----------



## Zirrathebunny (Oct 10, 2015)

DjulezTomAndFranky said:


> Nice videos


ty


----------



## Zirrathebunny (Oct 10, 2015)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtD6E4W8Gck[/ame]


----------



## Zirrathebunny (Oct 13, 2015)

Link to our Facebook Page ! Come check it out  https://www.facebook.com/Godzirrabunny-Studios-1029096800455380/timeline/


----------



## Zirrathebunny (Oct 19, 2015)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UckDERNSGfY[/ame]


----------



## Zirrathebunny (Oct 26, 2015)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_zrxHZoVIw[/ame]


----------



## Zirrathebunny (Oct 31, 2015)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wq408RP33TM&index=19&list=PLfQM-sWWLEzJ4peG91Cra_xLFz_43B5SY[/ame]


----------



## Zirrathebunny (Nov 2, 2015)

Hello everyone! This November we have chosen Izanagi as our representive for the PetVote Cutest Pet Contest! I hope you guy can vote for him, since we're using his famous meme as our submission.
Also, Dont forget to Subscribe to our Youtube Channel at GodZirraBunny Studios and Follow our Page!
Vote at http://www.petvote.com/nov15/izanagi-hong-gtvyoy8


----------



## Zirrathebunny (Nov 7, 2015)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pul_Ikj1y94[/ame]


----------



## Zirrathebunny (Nov 14, 2015)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yOfqyjhulpA[/ame]


----------



## Zirrathebunny (Nov 23, 2015)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EO2moKoU2WE&feature=gp-n-y&google_comment_id=z13vvbcajsm3h1aeo23bih4hdsvsz13fi[/ame]


----------



## Zirrathebunny (Dec 23, 2015)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQOWT9Tikl4&index=13&list=PLfQM-sWWLEzJS0z1oFFsDiyGjWyNwsy1Y[/ame]


----------



## BubbaBunny (Apr 14, 2016)

Awesome work with the videos. Please keep making these. You sir, have earned another subscriber.


----------



## MILU (Jun 21, 2017)

Zirrathebunny said:


> Sorry D:, We moved to a new channel and we are trying to get back to 52 subscribers, but.. that wasnt successful lol, but here the link to our new channel ! https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCRAFHUX16SfZfEPbxJKQXOg




Awwww so cute!! - I love the video!!


----------



## MILU (Jun 21, 2017)

I know it took me a lifetime to reply, but your pets are adorable and your videos are great! You're talented!


----------

